# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ساعت مطالعه،میشه نظر بدید!

## rogi

_سلام.
خب،دوستانی که تو انجمن ۳ رقمی منطقه آوردن!حدود ۱۰ ساعت مطالعه روزانه  داشتند!
از طرفی رتبه ۷ کشوری سال...گفت حداقل ۳،۴ماه باید ۱۳،۱۴ ساعت بخونم!!
ازاون طرف رتبه ۱ امسال گفت ۶،۷ ساعت!!میخونده....بعد متوجه شدم مشاور رتبه ۱،امسال میشه همون رتبه ۷( که گفته بود ۱۰۰ درصد برای دانشگاه تهران 
بعد عید باید ۱۳،۱۴ خوند!!
)بود.حالا ایشون چطور با این مشاور ۶،۷ میخونده برام جای سوال داره!
از طرفی رتبه ۱،سال ۹۴ طبق شنیده هام!باز الله اعلم،حتی روی کتاب تستاش جلد کارتونی 
گرفته بود کلا کسی متوجه نشه چی میخونه ،یا تو مدرسه موج منفی میداد ب سایرین😐
یا کلاس بیرون میرفت،اینو دیگ خودم مطمئن هستم....یا یادمه از قلم چی پرسید برای ۱۵ ساعت
چطور برنامه ریزی کنم؟خب وقتی یکی جمع بندی ۱۵بخونه نمیشه گفت قبل عید ۱۰ ساعت داشته ؟

الان این رتبه ۱ سال ۹۴همش میگه زیاد نخونید ،من اوایل زیاد خوندم تمرکز نداشتم....شاید بگید بعد عید مدرسه نیست!ولی این خاتم کلی کلاس داشت که بعد 
عید جمع بندی برگزار میکردن....

الاااااان موندم چرااااااباید بعد ۵ سال تشویق کنه کم خوندن؟یا خواب کافی،...خودش خواب کافی نداشت،حتی رتبه ۱ سال ۹۸ گفت خوابش زیاد بود با ۶ ساعت 
هم رفع نمیشد،مجبور بود  راه بره درس بخونه...._

----------


## rogi

_خب،دوستان واقعا خواب کم مضر هست؟خب اگر مضر هست پس چطور اینا ۱ شدن،یا احمدینژاد چطور با خواب ناکافی ۱ شد؟

اخه میگن از خواب بزنی تمرکزت میاد پایین!_

----------


## _Joseph_

به چه چیزایی داری فکر میکنی ها واقعا یعنی اینقدر اعصابت ریلکسه وآزاد فکرت به اینجا ها میپره؟
اصلا گیرم اونا ۲۰ ساعت درس خونده باشن به من چه 
این سوال عین اینکه بیای بگی روزی چن قاشق برنج برای شام بخورم ؟چقدر دوغ بنوشم 
چقدر چای بنوشم ‌و..... بابا هر کسی متفاوته به این چرت پرتا بها نده

----------


## rogi

_من شرو کردم کنکور رو....ولی درس دانشگاه هم هست!
میترسم الان زیاد ب خودم فشار بیارم،واقعا برام مضر باشه،و برگشت تمرکزم 
زمان بر باشه!_

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


به چه چیزایی داری فکر میکنی ها واقعا یعنی اینقدر اعصاب و ریاکسی فکرت به اینجا ها میپره؟


من ریلکس هستم؟
ن برادر من کاملا مضطرب هستم!_

----------


## _Joseph_

> _من شرو کردم کنکور رو....ولی درس دانشگاه هم هست!
> میترسم الان زیاد ب خودم فشار بیارم،واقعا برام مضر باشه،و برگشت تمرکزم 
> زمان بر باشه!_


مطمئن باش بدنت هوشمند تر از اونی هس که فکرشو میکنی

----------


## _Joseph_

> _
> 
> من ریلکس هستم؟
> ن برادر من کاملا مضطرب هستم!_


اگه مضطرب باشی میری میشینی درس میخونی تایم انجمن اومدنم پیدا نمیکنی چه برسه به اینکه بری تایم مطالعه رتبه ۹۴ دربیاری

----------


## melodii

متاسفانه شما درگیر حاشیه شدی . اصلا و ابدا نباید خودت رو با دیگری مقاسیه کنی . شما طبق شیوه و روش خودتون عمل کنید . مطمئنا اگر طبق سبک خودتون درست و منطقی تلاش کنید موفق میشید

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


به چه چیزایی داری فکر میکنی ها واقعا یعنی اینقدر اعصابت ریلکسه وآزاد فکرت به اینجا ها میپره؟
اصلا گیرم اونا ۲۰ ساعت درس خونده باشن به من چه 
این سوال عین اینکه بیای بگی روزی چن قاشق برنج برای شام بخورم ؟چقدر دوغ بنوشم 
چقدر چای بنوشم ‌و..... بابا هر کسی متفاوته به این چرت پرتا بها نده


خب،برام سوال شد دیگ 
یکی بهم میگه ۱۳،۱۴....اون یکی میگه مضرر هست!

من دیگ فرصت آزمون خطا ندارم_

----------


## _Joseph_

> _
> 
> خب،برام سوال شد دیگ 
> یکی بهم میگه ۱۳،۱۴....اون یکی میگه مضرر هست!
> 
> من دیگ فرصت آزمون خطا ندارم_


تو هر چقدر میتونی بخون هر چقدر بیشتر بهتر یه روز دیدی خوابت نمیاد و گشنه تشنه هم نمیشی از رو کتاب بلند نشو فقط بخون 
فرصت آزمون خطا نداری ولی فرصت حاشیه چرا

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


اگه مضطرب باشی میری میشینی درس میخونی تایم انجمن اومدنم پیدا نمیکنی چه برسه به اینکه بری تایم مطالعه رتبه ۹۴ دربیاری


بابا،چ تایم درآوردن 
من کنکور ۹۴ بودم،اونم بود....یادمه مونده دیگه
از طرفی الان مشاوره میده...منم برا شروع(فقط شرو ) موندم با کدوم پیش برم_

----------


## _Joseph_

> _
> 
> بابا،چ تایم درآوردن 
> من کنکور ۹۴ بودم،اونم بود....یادمه مونده دیگه
> از طرفی الان مشاوره میده...منم برا شروع(فقط شرو ) موندم با کدوم پیش برم_


از ۹۴ کنکور میدی ولی تا حالا بهت ثابت نشده که اینا چرت و پرت و دری وریه؟؟ هنوز برات ثابت نشده اینا حاشیه س؟؟ هنوز برات ثابت نشده اینا فدع قضیه س‌؟؟ هنوز برات ثابت نشده اصل کاری و اونیکه باید کار کنه خو خود خودتی و نه کس دیگه؟؟خیلی جالبه واقعا

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


تو هر چقدر میتونی بخون هر چقدر بیشتر بهتر یه روز دیدی خوابت نمیاد و گشنه تشنه هم نمیشی از رو کتاب بلند نشو فقط بخون 
فرصت آزمون خطا نداری ولی فرصت حاشیه چرا


اگر با ۷ برم ،باید بجز درسو کلاس دانشگاه از الان  روزی ۸ بخونم!_

----------


## _Joseph_

برای شروع همه این تفکرات رو بریز دور بشین کتاب رو باز کن صفحه اولش رو بخون بعدش صفحه دو بعد سه و ....

----------


## _Joseph_

> _
> 
> اگر با ۷ برم ،باید بجز درسو کلاس دانشگاه از الان  روزی ۸ بخونم!_


الآن کدوم رشته دانشگاه هستی؟؟ میخوای ۱۴۰۰ چه رشته دانشگاهی بیاری؟؟

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


از ۹۴ کنکور میدی ولی تا حالا بهت ثابت نشده که اینا چرت و پرت و دری وریه؟؟ هنوز برات ثابت نشده اینا حاشیه س؟؟ هنوز برات ثابت نشده اینا فدع قضیه س‌؟؟ هنوز برات ثابت نشده اصل کاری و اونیکه باید کار کنه خو خود خودتی و نه کس دیگه؟؟خیلی جالبه واقعا


من از ۹۲ کنکور میدم!
اون موقع هم پویا و منو پیش بینی کرده بودن زیر ۲۰ کشوری 
میشیم.منتها من مریض شدم....اونم ۱ شد.
بعد افسرده شدم،تا رتبه حدودا ۱۰۰۰ منطقه ۱ هم پیش رفتم ولی فقط و فقط تهران میخوام.
۲ سال قبل هم بازم مریضی عود کرد از سر اجبار اومدم پرستاری._

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


الآن کدوم رشته دانشگاه هستی؟؟ میخوای ۱۴۰۰ چه رشته دانشگاهی بیاری؟؟


۱۴۰۰نه !
بعد فارغ التحصیلی ،شاید ۳ سال بعد 

تهران،ورودی مهر 
رتبه هم مهم هست برام_

----------


## _Joseph_

> _
> 
> من از ۹۲ کنکور میدم!
> اون موقع هم پویا و منو پیش بینی کرده بودن زیر ۲۰ کشوری 
> میشیم.منتها من مریض شدم....اونم ۱ شد.
> بعد افسرده شدم،تا رتبه حدودا ۱۰۰۰ منطقه ۱ هم پیش رفتم ولی فقط و فقط تهران میخوام.
> ۲ سال قبل هم بازم مریضی عود کرد از سر اجبار اومدم پرستاری._


اگه تهران میخوای و سه رشته تاپ بشین از الآن قشنگ بخون برای کنکور و دانشگاه رو ول کن هم خدا و هم خرما نمیشه اگه مشکل سربازی داری از دانشگاه انصراف نده فوقش مشروط میشی 
هر چقدر هم بتونی بخون و برای خودت حد قائل نباش

----------


## _Joseph_

> _
> 
> ۱۴۰۰نه !
> بعد فارغ التحصیلی ،شاید ۳ سال بعد 
> 
> تهران،ورودی مهر 
> رتبه هم مهم هست برام_


موفق باشید 
من میزارم دوستان دیگه راهنماییتون کنن

----------


## _Joseph_

شما دانشجوی پرستاری هستین و با توجه به حرف هایی که زدین هنوز قلق بدن خودتون رو نمیدونید؟؟شرایط خودتون خاص هست ولی خودتون رو با بقیه مقایسه میکنید؟خیلی عجیبه به نظرم تو حرف هاتون تناقض وجود داره

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_هیچ وقت  به این چیزا فکر نکردم و برام مهم نبود و در حد توانم تا جایی که تونستم و کشیدم خوندم اصلا شاید توان من ۱۶ ساعت باشه یا شایدم توان من ۹ ساعت باشه اخه چرا خودتون مقایسه میکنید تا جایی که میتونید و کشش دارید بخونید 
سعی کنید از دیروز خودتون عبرت بگیرید بیشتر ( نمیگم از کسی عبرت نگیرید)
و اینکه خب مثلا من یه مدت بوده تا ۱۲ ظهر خوابیدم  اما چند ماه اخیر فقط ۵ ساعت میخوابیدم در کل راجب این چیزای بیولوژیک سعی کنید الگو نگیرین 
با تشکر_

----------


## Insidee

دوستان بحث ساعت مطالعه یه بحث شخصی هست هیچ کس نمیتونه روزانه یه ساعت مطلاعه ثابت داشته باشه اخه کلاس داره ممکنه مریض بشه بیرون کار داشته باشه و کلی از این اتفاقا مهم اینه که طبق برنامه پیش برید و اون مباحثی که خودتون مشخص کردید یا برنامه ازمون اونا رو بخونید ممکنه یه روز ۴ساعت بخونید ممکنه روز دیگه ۱۰ساعت بخونید مهم اینه که با کیفیت درس ها رو مطلاعه کنید یادگیری ناقص نداشته باشید  اینطوری نباشه برید سر جلسه ازمون نتونید سوالا رو حل کنید

----------


## Wonderland

* چه کار دارید که بقیه چه قدر می خونن؟؟؟
شما تا جایی که می تونی بخون بخون و بخــــــــــــــــون
چیزی که بیشتر از ساعت مهمه کیفیت و حجم مطالعه شده و باقی مانده است
نمونه ی دو هفته ی خودم یکی از آزمونای آذر ماه(جمعه ی هفته ی دوم روز آزمون بوده!)


*

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


شما دانشجوی پرستاری هستین و با توجه به حرف هایی که زدین هنوز قلق بدن خودتون رو نمیدونید؟؟شرایط خودتون خاص هست ولی خودتون رو با بقیه مقایسه میکنید؟خیلی عجیبه به نظرم تو حرف هاتون تناقض وجود داره


خب!چ تناقضی؟!
خب دانشجو بودن چ ربطی داره آخه؟
من  توجه ب پرستاری ندارم! فقط برا ساکت کردن خانواده میخ.نم،اونم در حد ۱۷ بیارم  معدل...البته بالای ۱۸ هم دارم.
در مورد بدن!خب من خوابم بعد افسرده زیاد شده،ولی میترسم پایین بیارم کارایی بیادپایین ،زمان  مدرسه با راه رفتن هم بیدار نگه داشتم خودم  رو...از طرفی 
اون موقع هرچقدر کشش داشتم  میخوندم جون  همه چی دست خودم بود....ولی الان مشاور بگیرم باید طبق تظرش شرو کنم..._

----------


## Mohamad_R

> _خب،دوستان واقعا خواب کم مضر هست؟خب اگر مضر هست پس چطور اینا ۱ شدن،یا احمدینژاد چطور با خواب ناکافی ۱ شد؟
> 
> اخه میگن از خواب بزنی تمرکزت میاد پایین!_





یعنی اونقدر بیکاری داری که رفتی عمق این که مشاور فلان کس فلان رتبه بود ه اون گفته فلان کار کنین بهمان میشه!!!! 

قلمچی یه حرف خوبی داره میگه که به جای نقاد خوب فوتبال ! خود فوتبالیسته باشید . بجا اینکه بشینی و برنامه 90 کنکوری بزنی برو و کسی باش به خاطرت برنامه 90 بزارن و تحلیلت کنن ! 

یکی میکشه میخونه و یکی نمیکشه نمیخونه این مدت . یکی هم نه میخونه نه نمیخونه فقط شده مقایسه کننده . بجا این کارا یکم فکر کنین که از امروز240 روز مونده به کنکور 1400 ! یعنی تقریبا 30 هفته

----------


## -Shirin-

خواب کافی شب کمک میکنه مطالبی که طول روز خوندیم تو مغز دسته بشن و انگار هرکدوم میرن سر جای خودشون به خاطر همین خواب کافی رو حافظه خیلی تاثیر میزاره.علاوه بر حافطه خواب رو اعصاب خیلی تاثیر داره مخصوصا اعصاااااااب یه کنکوری دیدین شبا که خسته میشیم و میریم که بخوابیم چه قدر اعصاب داغونه :Yahoo (110):  ولی وقتی  7 ساعتو میخابیم انگار همون ادم نیستیم و دوباره درسو با روحیه شروع میکنیم.
بعضیا هم کلا نیاز به خوابشون کمه مثلا 7ساعت کامل بخوابن کسل میشن مثلا 5 ساعت کافیه واسشون همه مثل هم نیستن.

----------


## Insidee

دوستان خواهشا به جای پرداختن به این بحثای حاشیه ای بیشتر روی روحیه عالی و جنگنده تمرکز کنید  و تعداد مرور هاتون رو بیشتر کنید تاپیک درس ها رو تشکیل بدید   تست های سخت  رو با همکاری اعضا حل کنید به همدیگه روحیه بدید به جای ساعت مطالعه روی تست بیشتر تمرکز کنید تمام توانتون رو بذارید یکی ممکنه ۵ساعت بخونه رتبش از کسی که ۱۲ساعت میخونه بهتر بشه الان هم امکانات خیلی زیاد شده شما میرید تلگرام هر پکیجی از هر استادی گذاشتن بانک تست گذاشتن از اینا استفاده کنید بخدا قبلا اینطوری نبود اینا همشون باید کلی هزینه میکردی اگه کلاس کنکور میرید جزوه ها رو با دقت بخونید درس هر روز رو همون روز بخونید الانم که شرایط کرونا هست مدارس تعطیلن استفاده کنید همش غر نزنید سال کنکور سال ازمون و خطا نیست سال بیرون رفتن و ورزش و...‌اینا نیست سال سرنوشت سازیه که کل زندگی فرد به اون بستگی داره خلاصه که ایشالا همه ی داوطلبا به ارزوهاشون برسن .

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R







یعنی اونقدر بیکاری داری که رفتی عمق این که مشاور فلان کس فلان رتبه بود ه اون گفته فلان کار کنین بهمان میشه!!!! 

قلمچی یه حرف خوبی داره میگه که به جای نقاد خوب فوتبال ! خود فوتبالیسته باشید . بجا اینکه بشینی و برنامه 90 کنکوری بزنی برو و کسی باش به خاطرت برنامه 90 بزارن و تحلیلت کنن ! 

یکی میکشه میخونه و یکی نمیکشه نمیخونه این مدت . یکی هم نه میخونه نه نمیخونه فقط شده مقایسه کننده . بجا این کارا یکم فکر کنین که از امروز240 روز مونده به کنکور 1400 ! یعنی تقریبا 30 هفته


من کلااااااا قرار نیست کنکور ۴۰۰ شرکت کنم.
ولی باید بین دو مشاور انتخاب کنم!مشاورم میخوام فقط برای  رفع اشتباهم ولی خب باید طبق ب نامه۱اش پیش برم 
از طرفی صداقت مشاور برام مهمه!_

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R







یعنی اونقدر بیکاری داری که رفتی عمق این که مشاور فلان کس فلان رتبه بود ه اون گفته فلان کار کنین بهمان میشه!!!! 

قلمچی یه حرف خوبی داره میگه که به جای نقاد خوب فوتبال ! خود فوتبالیسته باشید . بجا اینکه بشینی و برنامه 90 کنکوری بزنی برو و کسی باش به خاطرت برنامه 90 بزارن و تحلیلت کنن ! 

یکی میکشه میخونه و یکی نمیکشه نمیخونه این مدت . یکی هم نه میخونه نه نمیخونه فقط شده مقایسه کننده . بجا این کارا یکم فکر کنین که از امروز240 روز مونده به کنکور 1400 ! یعنی تقریبا 30 هفته


من کلااااااا قرار نیست کنکور ۴۰۰ شرکت کنم.😐
ولی باید بین دو مشاور انتخاب کنم!مشاورم میخوام فقط برای  رفع اشتباهم ولی خب باید طبق ب نامه۱اش پیش برم 
از طرفی صداقت مشاور برام مهمه!_

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Insidee


دوستان خواهشا به جای پرداختن به این بحثای حاشیه ای بیشتر روی روحیه عالی و جنگنده تمرکز کنید  و تعداد مرور هاتون رو بیشتر کنید تاپیک درس ها رو تشکیل بدید   تست های سخت  رو با همکاری اعضا حل کنید به همدیگه روحیه بدید به جای ساعت مطالعه روی تست بیشتر تمرکز کنید تمام توانتون رو بذارید یکی ممکنه ۵ساعت بخونه رتبش از کسی که ۱۲ساعت میخونه بهتر بشه الان هم امکانات خیلی زیاد شده شما میرید تلگرام هر پکیجی از هر استادی گذاشتن بانک تست گذاشتن از اینا استفاده کنید بخدا قبلا اینطوری نبود اینا همشون باید کلی هزینه میکردی اگه کلاس کنکور میرید جزوه ها رو با دقت بخونید درس هر روز رو همون روز بخونید الانم که شرایط کرونا هست مدارس تعطیلن استفاده کنید همش غر نزنید سال کنکور سال ازمون و خطا نیست سال بیرون رفتن و ورزش و...‌اینا نیست سال سرنوشت سازیه که کل زندگی فرد به اون بستگی داره خلاصه که ایشالا همه ی داوطلبا به ارزوهاشون برسن .


خب اصولا بعد افسردگی خواب بالا میره 
من الان میترسم خوابم کم کنم کلا بهم بریزم....دوباره افسرده بشم.
گاهی میگم احمدی نژاد گفته بود خوابش زیاد بود مجبور بود   راه بره درس بخونه!خب 
حتماخواب زیاد هم موثر نیست و گرنه ۱ نمیشد دیگه!بعد حرف بچه ها میگن تمرکز نیاد پایین دو دلم میکنه_

----------


## amir1376

:Y (455):  *​همین فقط !*

----------


## _Joseph_

> _
> 
> خب اصولا بعد افسردگی خواب بالا میره 
> من الان میترسم خوابم کم کنم کلا بهم بریزم....دوباره افسرده بشم.
> گاهی میگم احمدی نژاد گفته بود خوابش زیاد بود مجبور بود   راه بره درس بخونه!خب 
> حتماخواب زیاد هم موثر نیست و گرنه ۱ نمیشد دیگه!بعد حرف بچه ها میگن تمرکز نیاد پایین دو دلم میکنه_


من شک دارم شما حتی دانشجو و کنکوری باشید گفتید زیر 20 میشدین ولی بیمار شدین و نتونستید بشید و دوستتون 1 کشور شد
ببخشید ولی کسی که تا زیر 20 کشور جنگیده نمیاد بگه میترسم این بشه و اون  بشه و مشاور اینه و اون و تفکرش با شما فرق داره چون اون حس جنگیدن رو یه  بار تجربه کرده 
شما حرفهاتون در حد حرف یه دانش اموز دهمی هست نه کنکوری  
ببخشید دارم قضاوتتون میکنم ولی واقعا حرف هاتون تناقض داره با همدیگه حتی  اگه یکی دانشجو پرستاری باشه اونم بعد چندین سال قبول بشه تو کنکور هم تا  این حد به حاشیه نمیزنه که شما زدین 
حرف هام یکم روراست دارم میزنم که اگه خلاف اینا باشه هر چه زودتر از حاشیه بیایید بیرون 
ولی اگه کنکوری 1400 هم نباشید این حرف هاتون واقعا در حد یه دانشجو هم نیست
اینکه برای بستن دهن پدر مادر فقط میخونید و ... واقعا حرف یه ادم ضعیفه (خیلی ببخشید)

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


من شک دارم شما حتی دانشجو و کنکوری باشید گفتید زیر 20 میشدین ولی بیمار شدین و نتونستید بشید و دوستتون 1 کشور شد
ببخشید ولی کسی که تا زیر 20 کشور جنگیده نمیاد بگه میترسم این بشه و اون  بشه و مشاور اینه و اون و تفکرش با شما فرق داره چون اون حس جنگیدن رو یه  بار تجربه کرده 
شما حرفهاتون در حد حرف یه دانش اموز دهمی هست نه کنکوری  
ببخشید دارم قضاوتتون میکنم ولی واقعا حرف هاتون تناقض داره با همدیگه حتی  اگه یکی دانشجو پرستاری باشه اونم بعد چندین سال قبول بشه تو کنکور هم تا  این حد به حاشیه نمیزنه که شما زدین 
حرف هام یکم روراست دارم میزنم که اگه خلاف اینا باشه هر چه زودتر از حاشیه بیایید بیرون 
ولی اگه کنکوری 1400 هم نباشید این حرف هاتون واقعا در حد یه دانشجو هم نیست
اینکه برای بستن دهن پدر مادر فقط میخونید و ... واقعا حرف یه ادم ضعیفه (خیلی ببخشید)




خب!چ بگم.
کاش دهمی بودم!
و قضاوت شما درست بود.
ولی ۱۰۰ درصد در اشتباهی!
موفق باشید.
ممنون بابت وقتی که گذاشتید._

----------


## Insidee

> _
> 
> خب اصولا بعد افسردگی خواب بالا میره 
> من الان میترسم خوابم کم کنم کلا بهم بریزم....دوباره افسرده بشم.
> گاهی میگم احمدی نژاد گفته بود خوابش زیاد بود مجبور بود   راه بره درس بخونه!خب 
> حتماخواب زیاد هم موثر نیست و گرنه ۱ نمیشد دیگه!بعد حرف بچه ها میگن تمرکز نیاد پایین دو دلم میکنه_


چه حرفایی میزنید اینطور میخواید کنکور بدید ....
هر وقت خیلی خسته شدید و خوابتون اومد بخوابید ممکنه ساعت ۱۲باشه ممکنه ساعت ۴
زیاد خودتون رو درگیر این مسایل نکنید 
ذات ادم کلا تنبله همیشه دنبال راه ساده و کم زحمت میگیرده 
شما اینطور نباشید ....
ادم ها تو سختی ها ساخته میشن ....

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


من شک دارم شما حتی دانشجو و کنکوری باشید گفتید زیر 20 میشدین ولی بیمار شدین و نتونستید بشید و دوستتون 1 کشور شد
ببخشید ولی کسی که تا زیر 20 کشور جنگیده نمیاد بگه میترسم این بشه و اون  بشه و مشاور اینه و اون و تفکرش با شما فرق داره چون اون حس جنگیدن رو یه  بار تجربه کرده 
شما حرفهاتون در حد حرف یه دانش اموز دهمی هست نه کنکوری  
ببخشید دارم قضاوتتون میکنم ولی واقعا حرف هاتون تناقض داره با همدیگه حتی  اگه یکی دانشجو پرستاری باشه اونم بعد چندین سال قبول بشه تو کنکور هم تا  این حد به حاشیه نمیزنه که شما زدین 
حرف هام یکم روراست دارم میزنم که اگه خلاف اینا باشه هر چه زودتر از حاشیه بیایید بیرون 
ولی اگه کنکوری 1400 هم نباشید این حرف هاتون واقعا در حد یه دانشجو هم نیست
اینکه برای بستن دهن پدر مادر فقط میخونید و ... واقعا حرف یه ادم ضعیفه (خیلی ببخشید)



چرا ضعیف؟
اهداف آدما فرق دارند ،من مهم ترین هدف زندگیم رضایت والدینم هست...الان این رضایت  با خوندن پرستاری فراهم میشه.
در ثانی جنگیدن بدون فکر حماقت هست!حماقت
منم با توجه ب شرایطم گفتم میترسم خوابم تغییر  بدم،اینکه من بدون تحقیق یهو کم کنم بعد فشار مغزم بره بالا که هیچ مسکنی موثر نیست 
۱ روز کامل از دست بدم بعد ب خاطر مشکل  قلبیم نتونم دارو مصرف کنم،اسمش جنگ نیست حماقت هست.
الان دو دل هستم_

----------


## _Joseph_

> _
> 
> 
> خب!چ بگم.
> کاش دهمی بودم!
> و قضاوت شما درست بود.
> ولی ۱۰۰ درصد در اشتباهی!
> موفق باشید.
> ممنون بابت وقتی که گذاشتید._


کاش دهمی بودی؟؟ اگه کنکوری 1400 نباشی 1401 یا 1402 هستی دیگه درسته؟؟ اندازه یه دانش اموز دهم وقت داری بخون و به جای این حرف ها وحاشیه ها بشین بخون فشار هم به خودت وارد نکن

----------


## Insidee

برای درس نخوندن کلی بهونه هست که اصلا نمیتونی  حتی بشماری چرا اوضاع من بده چرا پولدار نیستم چرا من بدبختم چرا دیوار کجه چرا این امکانات رو ندارم فلانی اینطوره من نیستم من تهران نیستم مناابع من خوب نیست چرا مهمون میاد خونمون چرا سر و صدا زیاده .....ولی برا خوندن هیچ بهانه ای نیست زمان رو هدر ندید برید بخونید

----------


## _Joseph_

> _
> 
> چرا ضعیف؟
> اهداف آدما فرق دارند ،من مهم ترین هدف زندگیم رضایت والدینم هست...الان این رضایت  با خوندن پرستاری فراهم میشه.
> در ثانی جنگیدن بدون فکر حماقت هست!حماقت
> منم با توجه ب شرایطم گفتم میترسم خوابم تغییر  بدم،اینکه من بدون تحقیق یهو کم کنم بعد فشار مغزم بره بالا که هیچ مسکنی موثر نیست 
> ۱ روز کامل از دست بدم بعد ب خاطر مشکل  قلبیم نتونم دارو مصرف کنم،اسمش جنگ نیست حماقت هست.
> الان دو دل هستم_


برو دکتر شرایط ات رو توضیح بده میتونه کمک ات کنه

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


برو دکتر شرایط ات رو توضیح بده میتونه کمک ات کنه


کل خانواده پزشک هستند.
اینکه استراحت کنم،از استرس  دوری کنم.
راه حل دیگ نداره_

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

چه سوالایی خنده داری واقعا ! 
بنظره من کسی ک یه سال پشت کنکوره هییچ اصلا کسی ک دو ماهه بره کنکور واقعا میخونه جواب این سوالارو میدونه !
شما میپرسین بنظرتون خواب کم تمرکزو میاره پایین ؟؟ :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (20): 
خب ببین چند روز ساعت خوابتو بالا پایین کن ببین بدنت چی میگه 
الان خوده من هر وقت شیش ساعت میخوابم هم کسلی دارم هم مجبورم بعد از ظهرم بخوابم ...ولی وقتی 7 ساعت میخوابم همیشه سرحالم 
این یه چیزه ذاتیه واسه هرکی فرق میکنه واقعا من آدم میشناسم اصلا 4 ساعت خوابم براشون کافیه (خوشبحالشون)
ساعت مطالعه هم بنظرم یه چیزیه ک نمیشه مشخص کرد !اگه مثلا مشاور بیاد بگه 10 ساعت خوبه برات شاید شما تا 7 غروب ده ساعتتو تکمیل کنی بعد بگی آره دیگ چون مشاور گفته دیگ درس نمیخونم بقیشو ده ساعت تکمیل شد :/
اونیم ک گفته 7_8 ساعت درس میخونه بنظرم سه تا گزینه بیشتر نیست :1_نخیلیی باهوشه یذره بخونه درجا میفهمه 2_از سال دهم ینی سه ساله اینقدر درس میخونه ک واقعا اگه از دهم اینجوری بخونی بنظرم کافیه 3_دروغ میگه 
ولی در کل ساعت مطالعه از 13 ساعت بیشتر شه بنظرم کیفیت نداره شایدم اصلا یه نفر ده ساعت بخونه ولی انگار هیچی نخونده سر درس داشته نقش ها و طرح های فرشو نگا میکرده :/

----------


## mohammad1381

ببین داداش من نفهمیدم دقیقا مشکلت خوابه یا چیز دیگه،ولی اینو بدون خواب 90درصد ژنتیکی هستش،الان یه نفر 7 ساعت خوابش 6 بشه کل روز خسته است،من خودم دیروز 3 ساعت خوابیدم ولی سرحال بودم ولی امروز بخاطر عربی 2ساعت خوابیدم تمام روز سرم درد میکنه!
در ضمن اینو هم بگم که ساعت خواب هم مهمه!من خودم معمولا 6:30 تا 9:30(صبح)می خوابم چون شبارو رو دوست دارم بیدار باشم.
در ضمن شب بیداری و کم خوابی شاید از نظر شما خوب باشه،ولی آدم مثلا طرفای ساعت(خودمو میگم)10:30 به بعد به صدا حساس میشم(صدای مزاحم نه الباقی)بخاطر همین عصبی میشم!

----------


## _Joseph_

> _
> 
> کل خانواده پزشک هستند.
> اینکه استراحت کنم،از استرس  دوری کنم.
> راه حل دیگ نداره_


 :Y (558):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Amirsh23

با احترام به ایجاد کننده تاپیک دوستان خواهشا بدون توجه به مطالعه ادامه بدید و وارد این بحث ها نشید جدا از این بحث ها بعضی وقتا حتی یه فیلم هم میده براتون حاشیه باشه چون ذهنتونو درگیر میکنه

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط __MoHaMaDRezA


چه سوالایی خنده داری واقعا ! 
بنظره من کسی ک یه سال پشت کنکوره هییچ اصلا کسی ک دو ماهه بره کنکور واقعا میخونه جواب این سوالارو میدونه !
شما میپرسین بنظرتون خواب کم تمرکزو میاره پایین ؟؟
خب ببین چند روز ساعت خوابتو بالا پایین کن ببین بدنت چی میگه 
الان خوده من هر وقت شیش ساعت میخوابم هم کسلی دارم هم مجبورم بعد از ظهرم بخوابم ...ولی وقتی 7 ساعت میخوابم همیشه سرحالم 
این یه چیزه ذاتیه واسه هرکی فرق میکنه واقعا من آدم میشناسم اصلا 4 ساعت خوابم براشون کافیه (خوشبحالشون)
ساعت مطالعه هم بنظرم یه چیزیه ک نمیشه مشخص کرد !اگه مثلا مشاور بیاد بگه 10 ساعت خوبه برات شاید شما تا 7 غروب ده ساعتتو تکمیل کنی بعد بگی آره دیگ چون مشاور گفته دیگ درس نمیخونم بقیشو ده ساعت تکمیل شد :/
اونیم ک گفته 7_8 ساعت درس میخونه بنظرم سه تا گزینه بیشتر نیست :1_نخیلیی باهوشه یذره بخونه درجا میفهمه 2_از سال دهم ینی سه ساله اینقدر درس میخونه ک واقعا اگه از دهم اینجوری بخونی بنظرم کافیه 3_دروغ میگه 
ولی در کل ساعت مطالعه از 13 ساعت بیشتر شه بنظرم کیفیت نداره شایدم اصلا یه نفر ده ساعت بخونه ولی انگار هیچی نخونده سر درس داشته نقش ها و طرح های فرشو نگا میکرده :/


ای بابا!
فک کنم خیلی بد نوشتم!چون منظورم متوجه نمیشید 
من میگم!مثلا کسی که ب دلایلی خوابش زیاد هست،اگر از خوابش بزنه خیلی بهم میریزد؟
الان ۲ مشاور هست که یکی قبلا طبق شواهدسال کنکور  از خوابش میزد،ولی الان میگه ن باید خواب کافی باشه،تمرکز...میاد پایین!
اون یکی مشاور میگه از خواب بزن!بعد همین مشاور رتبه ۱ امسال هم بود.
خب من الان دو دل هستم،
از طرفی بچه‌های انجمن اکثر میگن خواب باید کافی باشد تجربه کردیم....
از طرفی رتبه ۱. پارسال میگه از خواب میزده....
الان باتوجه ب شرایطم موندم حرف کی  رو گوش بدم!گفتم ببینم اکثریت نظرشون چیه_

----------


## mohammad1381

> _
> 
> ای بابا!
> فک کنم خیلی بد نوشتم!چون منظورم متوجه نمیشید 
> من میگم!مثلا کسی که ب دلایلی خوابش زیاد هست،اگر از خوابش بزنه خیلی بهم میریزد؟
> الان ۲ مشاور هست که یکی قبلا طبق شواهدسال کنکور  از خوابش میزد،ولی الان میگه ن باید خواب کافی باشه،تمرکز...میاد پایین!
> اون یکی مشاور میگه از خواب بزن!بعد همین مشاور رتبه ۱ امسال هم بود.
> خب من الان دو دل هستم،
> از طرفی بچه‌های انجمن اکثر میگن خواب باید کافی باشد تجربه کردیم....
> ...


داداش پس ما داشتیم یه ساعت برای تو روضه میخوندیم!
یه چیز میگن منطقی جوابتو بگیر:
آقاجان،ببین پدر و مادرت چند ساعت می خوابند،تو هم یه میانه ای از آنها هستی،نمیشه تمام فامیلات 8 ساعت بخوابند بعد شما بگی من نمیخوام مثلا 4 ساعت بخوابن،یه خورده منطقی فکر کنید،اگر هم بخواین به زور بیدار بمانید تا یه ماه بیشتر دوام نمییارید،(بهترین حالت منظورم از شدت خستگیه)
ولی یه راهی است اگر واقعا(ببین کار بسیار سختیه)،بخوای میتونی خواب مقطعی(مثلا 8 ساعت بکنی 5 ساعت،4 و 3ساعت نه!)!
اینکه شب 3 ساعت بخواب(مثلا 12 تا 3 صبح) بعدش صبح هم 1.5ساعت(مثلا 9 الی 10:30) و بعد از ظهرم(قبل شام بهتره) یه 1:30 ساعت بخواب.
فقط ازت میخوام با استدلال به حرف من گوش کنی یا همین روش یا دیگه انتظار کم خوابی رو نداشته باش!

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


ببین داداش من نفهمیدم دقیقا مشکلت خوابه یا چیز دیگه،ولی اینو بدون خواب 90درصد ژنتیکی هستش،الان یه نفر 7 ساعت خوابش 6 بشه کل روز خسته است،من خودم دیروز 3 ساعت خوابیدم ولی سرحال بودم ولی امروز بخاطر عربی 2ساعت خوابیدم تمام روز سرم درد میکنه!
در ضمن اینو هم بگم که ساعت خواب هم مهمه!من خودم معمولا 6:30 تا 9:30(صبح)می خوابم چون شبارو رو دوست دارم بیدار باشم.
در ضمن شب بیداری و کم خوابی شاید از نظر شما خوب باشه،ولی آدم مثلا طرفای ساعت(خودمو میگم)10:30 به بعد به صدا حساس میشم(صدای مزاحم نه الباقی)بخاطر همین عصبی میشم!


مشکلم خواب و امراضم هست!!
دوستان میگن چطور تا ۲۰ کشوری رفتی....تناقض هست....
خب،من اون موقع سالم  بودم،نمیگم ۱۲ میخوندم نه!ولی از اول دبیرستان کنکوری خوندم!مثلا راهنمایی تموم کردم با ی معلم فیزیک تقریبا ۷۰ درصد حرکت و دینامیک تموم 
کردم!یا شیمی همون سال مبحثی شروع کردم....ریاضی ک کلا المپیادی بودم بعد که اومدم تجربی ادامه ندادم!....
ولی از بهمن تقریبا سرو شد....میگم تا رتبه ۱۰۰۰ منطقه ۱ رفتم ولی فقط دانشگاه تهران میخواستم و میخوام!
من با ۸ ساعت کاملا مفید ولی  مستمر که ۴ سال میشد برا کنکور کار کردم،کاملا موفق بودم...اینم  حدود ۳،۴ ساعت میخوابیدم.
بعد که مریض شدم خوابم بالا رفت!
الان موندم چیکار کنم!
من تمام مدت تحصیل معلم داشتم،که همیشه در دسترس بودن!تمام این سال....ولی الان خودم هستم!تا امسال فک میکردم 
خود خوان بودم....معلم زیاد مهم نیست ولی الان متوجه هستم معلم خیلی نقش کلیدی داره ن برا یاد گرفتن برای رفع اشکال
!!
الان که برگشتم ولی یکم گیج شدم،همین!
متاسفانه ن شرایطم مثل قبل هست،ن خودم همون آدم قبل...
گفتم نظر بپرسم ببینم اکثریت چی میگن!_

----------


## larosalia

جالب بود تاپیک :Yahoo (76):  
تو الان به جای اینکه اینقدر هی خودتو با این و اون مقایسه کنی، ساعتای خواب یه هفته ت رو روزانه با حس و حال اون روزت بعد از خواب رو بنویس!روزای خودت رو با هم مقایسه کن!ببین کدوم برات بهتر بوده.!!!!مکانیسم خواب سالم و پربازده رو اصولا یه دانشجوی پرستاری باید بدونه!!!
تو رتبه 1 کنکور 94 یا 98 یا 99 نیستی تو خودتی!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!
البته واسه یه سریام هرچی حرف بزنی گوششون بدهکار نیست...
آخرش مشکل قلبی داری یا افسردگی برادر/خواهر من؟؟؟؟

----------


## BRUH

اونقدری که میتونی بخون تا اونقدری هم که برای بدنت کافیه بخواب
 :Yahoo (15):

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


داداش پس ما داشتیم یه ساعت برای تو روضه میخوندیم!
یه چیز میگن منطقی جوابتو بگیر:
آقاجان،ببین پدر و مادرت چند ساعت می خوابند،تو هم یه میانه ای از آنها هستی،نمیشه تمام فامیلات 8 ساعت بخوابند بعد شما بگی من نمیخوام مثلا 4 ساعت بخوابن،یه خورده منطقی فکر کنید،اگر هم بخواین به زور بیدار بمانید تا یه ماه بیشتر دوام نمییارید،(بهترین حالت منظورم از شدت خستگیه)
ولی یه راهی است اگر واقعا(ببین کار بسیار سختیه)،بخوای میتونی خواب مقطعی(مثلا 8 ساعت بکنی 5 ساعت،4 و 3ساعت نه!)!
اینکه شب 3 ساعت بخواب(مثلا 12 تا 3 صبح) بعدش صبح هم 1.5ساعت(مثلا 9 الی 10:30) و بعد از ظهرم(قبل شام بهتره) یه 1:30 ساعت بخواب.
فقط ازت میخوام با استدلال به حرف من گوش کنی یا همین روش یا دیگه انتظار کم خوابی رو نداشته باش!


من متوجه حرف شما شدم کاملا 
کل طایفه پدر مادرم!در حد ۳،۴ ساعت میخوابن!_

----------


## mohammad1381

> _
> 
> من متوجه حرف شما شدم کاملا 
> کل طایفه پدر مادرم!در حد ۳،۴ ساعت میخوابن!_


ببخشید شما الان دقیقا چه نوع بیماری دارید و اینکه پشت کنکوری هستید؟!(در ضمن خواهر یا برادرید شما؟)
پ ن:خوشحالم یه المپیادی دیگه توی انجمن دیدم :Yahoo (4): منم المپیاد زیست بودم

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط BRUH


اونقدری که میتونی بخون تا اونقدری هم که برای بدنت کافیه بخواب



آخه میگن متناسب هدفم نیست!
من الان حدودا ۱۰ میخوابم دست  خودم نیست!میشه با قهوه بیدار بمونم ولی میترسم دوام نداشته باشه....چ بدونم.
میگن یا هدفت فقط پزشکی کن،یا متناسب با هدفت از خودت بگذر!
منم میگم قبلا پزشکی آورده بودم روزانه!ولی هدفم فقط تهران بود و هست.
نمیدونم از طرفی میگم میشه من میتونم ولی از طرفی میگم قبلا نتونستم!
میدونی اعتماد ب نفسم کم شده ،انگار گیر عدد شدم،ب شدتاسترس دارم....انگار اگر ۱۳،۱۴ نشه تهران قبول نمیشم ولی میترسم سرو کنم ۱،۲ماه خوب باشه بعد لازم 
باشه برم عمل
از طرفی میگم شاید عادت کردم....همش تو احتمالات دست و پا میزنم...عذاب وجدان گرفتم._

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


ببخشید شما الان دقیقا چه نوع بیماری دارید و اینکه پشت کنکوری هستید؟!(در ضمن خواهر یا برادرید شما؟)
پ ن:خوشحالم یه المپیادی دیگه توی انجمن دیدممنم المپیاد زیست بودم


من فشار مغزیم بهم میخوره!اصلا مسکن هم موثر نیست.
بیماری قلبی هم دارم...همزمان کمبود کلسیم و آهن دارم ب شدت....
خشکی چشم.....والا همه اینا دقیقا از بهمن بروز کردن...._

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


ببخشید شما الان دقیقا چه نوع بیماری دارید و اینکه پشت کنکوری هستید؟!(در ضمن خواهر یا برادرید شما؟)
پ ن:خوشحالم یه المپیادی دیگه توی انجمن دیدممنم المپیاد زیست بودم


شما ادامه ندادید؟
المپیاد فارغ از نتیجه ذهن باز میکنه.
من رتبه ۲۰ آوردم....ولی بعد رفتم تجربی_

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


ببخشید شما الان دقیقا چه نوع بیماری دارید و اینکه پشت کنکوری هستید؟!(در ضمن خواهر یا برادرید شما؟)
پ ن:خوشحالم یه المپیادی دیگه توی انجمن دیدممنم المپیاد زیست بودم


نوشتم که  دختر م_

----------


## mohammad1381

> _
> 
> من فشار مغزیم بهم میخوره!اصلا مسکن هم موثر نیست.
> بیماری قلبی هم دارم...همزمان کمبود کلسیم و آهن دارم ب شدت....
> خشکی چشم.....والا همه اینا دقیقا از بهمن بروز کردن...._


حب خواهر من معلومه اینا بخاطر فشار ها و استرسه،تک تک این بیماری ها از استرس نشئت برای شما گرفته وگرنه یه بچه 18ساله که یه ماهه بیماری قلبی نمیگیره!
در مورد فشار مغزی هم اگر کمپل درست گفته باشه فکر کنم میگرن هستش(نمیدونم والا )ولی پیش متخصص رفتی و جواب نگرفتی برو پیش اطبای سنتی(اونایی که دانشگاه تحصیل کردند)معمولا این بیماری ها رو درمان میکنند
در مورد کمبود کلسیم و آهن اگر تالاسمی یا مینور نباشید میشه با قرص و اینا جبران کردو
خشکیی چشمم که باید بری بینایی سنجی شاید چشم شما ضعیف شده باشه!
من پیشنهاد می کنم این یه هفته رو برای درمان خودتون خرج کنید
پ ن:تمامی پیشنهادات من بر این مبنا که شما بیماری زمینه ای یا توی فامیل شما از اینجور بیماری ها نداشته باشید.
در ضمن شما کارشناسی هستید؟!یعنی الان شما پزشک هستید یا...

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


حب خواهر من معلومه اینا بخاطر فشار ها و استرسه،تک تک این بیماری ها از استرس نشئت برای شما گرفته وگرنه یه بچه 18ساله که یه ماهه بیماری قلبی نمیگیره!
در مورد فشار مغزی هم اگر کمپل درست گفته باشه فکر کنم میگرن هستش(نمیدونم والا )ولی پیش متخصص رفتی و جواب نگرفتی برو پیش اطبای سنتی(اونایی که دانشگاه تحصیل کردند)معمولا این بیماری ها رو درمان میکنند
در مورد کمبود کلسیم و آهن اگر تالاسمی یا مینور نباشید میشه با قرص و اینا جبران کردو
خشکیی چشمم که باید بری بینایی سنجی شاید چشم شما ضعیف شده باشه!
من پیشنهاد می کنم این یه هفته رو برای درمان خودتون خرج کنید
پ ن:تمامی پیشنهادات من بر این مبنا که شما بیماری زمینه ای یا توی فامیل شما از اینجور بیماری ها نداشته باشید.


همشون اثری هستند!!
بله از قبل بودن و اون سال بروز کردن...
دکتر هم رفتم...یعنی همه دکترن 
میگیرن نیست خوشحال بودیم میگرن هست ولی نبود...
طب سنتی داییم رفت زدن معده اش داغون کردن...
در مورد چشمم ن مربوط ب ضعیفی نیست!
الانم ۲۵ هستم._

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


حب خواهر من معلومه اینا بخاطر فشار ها و استرسه،تک تک این بیماری ها از استرس نشئت برای شما گرفته وگرنه یه بچه 18ساله که یه ماهه بیماری قلبی نمیگیره!
در مورد فشار مغزی هم اگر کمپل درست گفته باشه فکر کنم میگرن هستش(نمیدونم والا )ولی پیش متخصص رفتی و جواب نگرفتی برو پیش اطبای سنتی(اونایی که دانشگاه تحصیل کردند)معمولا این بیماری ها رو درمان میکنند
در مورد کمبود کلسیم و آهن اگر تالاسمی یا مینور نباشید میشه با قرص و اینا جبران کردو
خشکیی چشمم که باید بری بینایی سنجی شاید چشم شما ضعیف شده باشه!
من پیشنهاد می کنم این یه هفته رو برای درمان خودتون خرج کنید
پ ن:تمامی پیشنهادات من بر این مبنا که شما بیماری زمینه ای یا توی فامیل شما از اینجور بیماری ها نداشته باشید.
در ضمن شما کارشناسی هستید؟!یعنی الان شما پزشک هستید یا...


من الان ترم ۵ پرستاری هستم.
پزشکی قبول شدم نرفتم...مجبوری رفتم پرستاری چون خراب کردم_

----------


## mohammad1381

> _
> 
> من الان ترم ۵ پرستاری هستم.
> پزشکی قبول شدم نرفتم...مجبوری رفتم پرستاری چون خراب کردم_


المپاد مرحله دوم رتبم یکی مونده به آخرین قبولی شدم(دقیقا یادم نمیاد فکر کنم 19 یا 22 شدم)خواستم سال دوازدهم بازم شرکت کنم که مشاورم نگذاشت،
بعدش شما الان میخواهید بازم کنکور بدید برای پزشکی که دارید درس میخونید؟

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


المپاد مرحله دوم رتبم یکی مونده به آخرین قبولی شدم(دقیقا یادم نمیاد فکر کنم 19 یا 22 شدم)خواستم سال دوازدهم بازم شرکت کنم که مشاورم نگذاشت،
بعدش شما الان میخواهید بازم کنکور بدید برای پزشکی که دارید درس میخونید؟


بله،کنکور مجدد 
البته شاید چون برا کتکور خیلی زحمت کشیده بودم،کلی هزینه...هیچ وقتِ هیچ وقت بغض مامانم موقع اعلام نتایج هر سال کنکور ،فراموش نمیکنم.
و گرنه رفتن ب دانشگاه تهران و پزشکی خوندن کار اصلا سختی نیست!میدونم گرفتی چی گفتم!البته مال من از نوع رایگان بود...قبول نکردم
ولی دوستم رفت!البته اون بعد ۱۳ فروردین رفت ثبت نام کرد برا ورودی نیمسال اول_

----------


## mohammad1381

> _
> 
> بله،کنکور مجدد 
> البته شاید چون برا کتکور خیلی زحمت کشیده بودم،کلی هزینه...هیچ وقتِ هیچ وقت بغض مامانم موقع اعلام نتایج هر سال کنکور ،فراموش نمیکنم.
> و گرنه رفتن ب دانشگاه تهران و پزشکی خوندن کار اصلا سختی نیست!میدونم گرفتی چی گفتم!البته مال من از نوع رایگان بود...قبول نکردم
> ولی دوستم رفت!البته اون بعد ۱۳ فروردین رفت ثبت نام کرد برا ورودی نیمسال اول_


میدونم،کسی که دانش آموز المپیادی باشه و اونم ریاضی براش راحتره قبول شدن.
من تنها مشکلم این بود که یه ربع دیرتر به سرجلسه رفتم و اینکه معلوماتم داخل زیست فراتر و متناقض تر از زیست کنکور بودند،بخاطر همین من با اون همه امیدی که داشتم 10000 اوردم!
خیلی سخته واقعا آدم افسردگی میگیره من دیگه از اتاقمم بیرون نمیرم.(بخاطر همینه که از بیماری های شما تعجب نکردم،خودمم بعضی موقع ها بخاطر اعصابم کمرم قفل میکنه!

----------


## _Joseph_

> در ضمن شما کارشناسی هستید؟!یعنی الان شما پزشک هستید یا...


نه دیگه پزشکی قبول شده نرفته بعدشم رفته پرستاری داره میخونه الانم میخواد بره پزشکی تهران  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (50): ولی نمیدونه چقدر بخوابه

----------


## Mohamad_R

> _
> 
> چرا ضعیف؟
> اهداف آدما فرق دارند ،من مهم ترین هدف زندگیم رضایت والدینم هست...الان این رضایت  با خوندن پرستاری فراهم میشه.
> در ثانی جنگیدن بدون فکر حماقت هست!حماقت
> منم با توجه ب شرایطم گفتم میترسم خوابم تغییر  بدم،اینکه من بدون تحقیق یهو کم کنم بعد فشار مغزم بره بالا که هیچ مسکنی موثر نیست 
> ۱ روز کامل از دست بدم بعد ب خاطر مشکل  قلبیم نتونم دارو مصرف کنم،اسمش جنگ نیست حماقت هست.
> الان دو دل هستم_



در عجبم این تاپیک همچنان بالاست . 

شما برا برسی این موضوع یه تاپیک زدین و 1 روز تمامتون رو هدر دادین بعد میگی که میترسم فشار مغزم بره بالا یه روز رو از دست بدم؟! 

ببخشید میخواید چیکار کنین که به خاطر 2 ساعت خواب کمتر فشار مغزتون بره بالا ؟ میخواین نسبیت اینشتین رو نقض کنین یا ایده جدیدی در باره سیاهچاله ها دارین؟ 

خیلی جالبه بعضیا فکر میکنن که اگه 3 وعده غذایی کامل نخورن و هر شب کمتر از 7 ساعت بخوابن دچار مالتپیل اسکلروزیس و تومور بدخیم و اشکالات در نقاط وارثی سلولی میشن!

----------


## mohammad1381

جوزف جان میدونم شاید از نگاه شما و دیگران مسخره به نظر بیاد بخاطر بیدار ماندن آدم تایپیک و این کارا بکنه،ولی من حقو به ایشون میدم چون میدونم با چه مشکلاتی دست و پنجه نرم میکنه،
خیلی برای آدم سخته،واقعا سخته...

----------


## Mohamad_R

> _
> 
> ای بابا!
> فک کنم خیلی بد نوشتم!چون منظورم متوجه نمیشید 
> من میگم!مثلا کسی که ب دلایلی خوابش زیاد هست،اگر از خوابش بزنه خیلی بهم میریزد؟
> الان ۲ مشاور هست که یکی قبلا طبق شواهدسال کنکور  از خوابش میزد،ولی الان میگه ن باید خواب کافی باشه،تمرکز...میاد پایین!
> اون یکی مشاور میگه از خواب بزن!بعد همین مشاور رتبه ۱ امسال هم بود.
> خب من الان دو دل هستم،
> از طرفی بچه‌های انجمن اکثر میگن خواب باید کافی باشد تجربه کردیم....
> ...








ببین عزیز من شما مشکل داری اونم نه مشکل جسمی نه مغزی مشکلت اینه رفتی خودت رو که هیچ اطلاعی ازش نداری ( از سیکل بدنت و شرایط ذهنی) با مشاور رتبه 1 و خود رتبه 1 مقایسه کردی . 
انگار یکی رفته باشگاه درجا میگه که اون بدنسازه به من گفت من وزنه 12 کیلویی فقط هالتر زدم . الان من از 1 کیلو ببرم به 2 کیلو احتمالش هس دست قطع شه بیفته زمین؟! 

اولا قطعی دست  یهویی نی 
دوما امتحان کردی اصلا که ببینی میتونی 2 کیلو رو بزنی ؟ خودت سوالی میپرسی که مربوط به خودته ! وقتی خودت از خودت خبر نداری انتظار داری ما بشیم حرف اول اوخرت؟ 



ثالثا » معنی خواب کافی رو بلدی بهمون بگی؟  خواب کافی یه پروسه شخصیه ! من با 7 ساعت شارژ میشم . تو با 8 ساعت اون یکی با 4 ساعت !

----------


## mohammad1381

> در عجبم این تاپیک همچنان بالاست . 
> 
> شما برا برسی این موضوع یه تاپیک زدین و 1 روز تمامتون رو هدر دادین بعد میگی که میترسم فشار مغزم بره بالا یه روز رو از دست بدم؟! 
> 
> ببخشید میخواید چیکار کنین که به خاطر 2 ساعت خواب کمتر فشار مغزتون بره بالا ؟ میخواین نسبیت اینشتین رو نقض کنین یا ایده جدیدی در باره سیاهچاله ها دارین؟ 
> 
> خیلی جالبه بعضیا فکر میکنن که اگه 3 وعده غذایی کامل نخورن و هر شب کمتر از 7 ساعت بخوابن دچار مالتپیل اسکلروزیس و تومور بدخیم و اشکالات در نقاط وارثی سلولی میشن!


من یادمه زمانی که برای المپیاد میخوندم و همزمان امتحانات مدرسه آذر و دی ...میدادم روزی به زور نیم ساعت میخوابیدم.
ولی موردی که شما فرموردید که آدم بخاطر کم خوابی چیزی میشه یا نه،عارضم خدمت شما که یکی از اقوام مادری اینجانب اینقدر برای کنکور شب بیداری کشید که با بدنش ناسازگاری میکرد و الان در بهترین حالت زندگیشه و فقط میگرن و چندجور بیماری صعب العلاج داره(اوایل سرطان خون گرفت دکترا گفتن بخاطر استرس بیش از حده و کم خوابی اینگار به اصطلاح خونش سوخته!و الانم هیچ کجا قبول نشد.
پ ن:تازه تو ایران درمان نشد فرستادنش آلمان (دوسال پیش بود)اونجا درمانش کردن.

----------


## Mahdis79

توروخدا اینقد فکر نکن
اخه این چه فکرایی هس که میکنی من مغزم سوت کشید وقتی خوندم تاپیکتو
یه چیزی میگم تا خیالتو راحت کنم
طبق ازمونای ازمایشی پیش برو
قلم چی یا گزینه دو 
حالا تو میتونی روزی ۲۵ ساعت بخونی و خودتو برسونی یا روزی ۵ساعت بخونی
فقط خودتو به یه ازمون برسون قلم چی نتونسی برو سراغ گزینه دو 
همین و بس
اینقدم فک نکن همین فکرا مانع پیشرفتت میشن

----------


## Mohamad_R

> من یادمه زمانی که برای المپیاد میخوندم و همزمان امتحانات مدرسه آذر و دی ...میدادم روزی به زور نیم ساعت میخوابیدم.
> ولی موردی که شما فرموردید که آدم بخاطر کم خوابی چیزی میشه یا نه،عارضم خدمت شما که یکی از اقوام مادری اینجانب اینقدر برای کنکور شب بیداری کشید که با بدنش ناسازگاری میکرد و الان در بهترین حالت زندگیشه و فقط میگرن و چندجور بیماری صعب العلاج داره(اوایل سرطان خون گرفت دکترا گفتن بخاطر استرس بیش از حده و کم خوابی اینگار به اصطلاح خونش سوخته!و الانم هیچ کجا قبول نشد.
> پ ن:تازه تو ایران درمان نشد فرستادنش آلمان (دوسال پیش بود)اونجا درمانش کردن.




حاجی شما مصرف پیاز داغت بالاس کم کن بجاش کشک بریز :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad1381

> حاجی شما مصرف پیاز داغت بالاس کم کن بجاش کشک بریز


الان بعنی چی؟

----------


## Mahdis79

> من یادمه زمانی که برای المپیاد میخوندم و همزمان امتحانات مدرسه آذر و دی ...میدادم روزی به زور نیم ساعت میخوابیدم.
> ولی موردی که شما فرموردید که آدم بخاطر کم خوابی چیزی میشه یا نه،عارضم خدمت شما که یکی از اقوام مادری اینجانب اینقدر برای کنکور شب بیداری کشید که با بدنش ناسازگاری میکرد و الان در بهترین حالت زندگیشه و فقط میگرن و چندجور بیماری صعب العلاج داره(اوایل سرطان خون گرفت دکترا گفتن بخاطر استرس بیش از حده و کم خوابی اینگار به اصطلاح خونش سوخته!و الانم هیچ کجا قبول نشد.
> پ ن:تازه تو ایران درمان نشد فرستادنش آلمان (دوسال پیش بود)اونجا درمانش کردن.


وای شماها چی میگید؟؟؟
خودتون میفهمید چی میگید 
اقا مگه ما گفتیم روزی ۲ ساعت بخوابه؟
روزی ۸ساعت یا اصلا ۹ ساعت بخوابه هم خوبه
فقط وقتی بیدازه از فرصتش استفاده کنه

----------


## Mahdis79

> حاجی شما مصرف پیاز داغت بالاس کم کن بجاش کشک بریز


شاید واقعا همچین اتفاقی افتاده باشع استرس کنکور کشندس...

----------


## mohammad1381

هنوز خستگیش توی تنم هست،بدتر از همه اینه که این همه تلاش و شکست! :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mohammad1381

> شاید واقعا همچین اتفاقی افتاده باشع استرس کنکور کشندس...


بابا این بدبخت از همون اول حالت روانی درست و حسابی نداشته شایدم قبل کنکور اینطور میشد ولی کنکور بیچاره رو تارومار کرد

----------


## AmirXD

من یکی ساعت خوابم به خاطر کنکور بیاد روی ۸ ساعت برام کافیه  :Yahoo (1): 
حقیقتا اصلا بدنم با ده ساعت خوابیدن وفق پیدا کرده 
نمیدونم تنبلیه مشکل یا چیز دیگه
راستی از این برنامه آلارما دارید باید یه غلطی کنی تا قطع شه صداش؟ اسمش چیه؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> من یکی ساعت خوابم به خاطر کنکور بیاد روی ۸ ساعت برام کافیه 
> حقیقتا اصلا بدنم با ده ساعت خوابیدن وفق پیدا کرده 
> نمیدونم تنبلیه مشکل یا چیز دیگه
> راستی از این برنامه آلارما دارید باید یه غلطی کنی تا قطع شه صداش؟ اسمش چیه؟



Alarmy

----------


## _Joseph_

متوجه هستید داریم در مورد یه بحث فالش جر و بحث میکنیم که هیچ نتیجه ای نخواهد داد هر چقدر بگیم حتی تا صبح راهکار و ... داده بشه باز هم نتیجه نخواهد داد ؟؟ به معنای واقعی کلمه فالش

----------


## Mahdis79

> هنوز خستگیش توی تنم هست،بدتر از همه اینه که این همه تلاش و شکست!


یه کاری کن شارژ بشی
بگرد ببین چی شارژت میکنه
اصلا یه مدتو فقط بزار برای شارژ شدن و ذهنتو آزاد کن 
من امسال سال سومم هس
سال اول اینقد تلاش کردم و خوندم ولی اخرش شکست خوردم سال دوم به خودم فرصت استزاحت اصلا ندادم
شاید ۱۰ روز پشت سر هم میشد که لای کتابو باز نمیکردم ولی کل ذهنم درگیرش بودو همش تو ذهنم برنامه میریختم

تو اشتباه منو نکن یه مدت اصلاااا به کنکور فک نکن درست میشی
ولی اگع هی برنامه بریزی و هی به خودت فشار بیاری مطمئن باش هیچوقت شارژ نمیشی

----------


## _Joseph_

یه جاهایی برام خیلی جالبه واقعا ایشون میگن خانواده کلا دکتر هستند یعنی مادر و پدر و یحتمل برادر و خواهرشون دکتر هستند و خودشونم به پزشکی نه گفته وبه سلامتی دارند پرستاری میخونن ولی در مورد مشکلشون که خواب هست از ما نظر میخواهند(که البته به ما ارج مینهندو ما سپاسگزاریم) ولی تا الآن هم نتیجه بخش نبوده واقعا خیلی عجیبه؟؟

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


میدونم،کسی که دانش آموز المپیادی باشه و اونم ریاضی براش راحتره قبول شدن.
من تنها مشکلم این بود که یه ربع دیرتر به سرجلسه رفتم و اینکه معلوماتم داخل زیست فراتر و متناقض تر از زیست کنکور بودند،بخاطر همین من با اون همه امیدی که داشتم 10000 اوردم!
خیلی سخته واقعا آدم افسردگی میگیره من دیگه از اتاقمم بیرون نمیرم.(بخاطر همینه که از بیماری های شما تعجب نکردم،خودمم بعضی موقع ها بخاطر اعصابم کمرم قفل میکنه!


این تناقض ها رو نگوووووو!
من خودم کمپل و ی کتاب  دیگه که نویسنده اصلیش زن بود،اسمش یادم نیست ،کامل خونده بودم....باورت مبشه سال ۹۴ ،۷۸ زیست زدم....سال بعد با همون اطلاعات وسوالات 
راحتتر ۴۸ زدم.تنها دلیلش فرق دیدگاه طراح سوالات بود...
برا همین الان خیلی رو منابع زیست حساس شدم،نمیخوام چیزی یاد بگیرم که باعث دردسر بشه_

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


یه جاهایی برام خیلی جالبه واقعا ایشون میگن خانواده کلا دکتر هستند یعنی مادر و پدر و یحتمل برادر و خواهرشون دکتر هستند و خودشونم به پزشکی نه گفته وبه سلامتی دارند پرستاری میخونن ولی در مورد مشکلشون که خواب هست از ما نظر میخواهند(که البته به ما ارج مینهندو ما سپاسگزاریم) ولی تا الآن هم نتیجه بخش نبوده واقعا خیلی عجیبه؟؟


اصلااااااا متوجه منظورت نمیشم!
کنایه داره!
ولی در هر حالت خانواده مخالف کنکور واسترسم هست.
الان فقط گفتن بعد استخدام می ارن کنکور بدم....
بنظرت الان من ریتالین بخوام تهیه کنم  ب خانواده محترم میگم یا دلال؟
مطمئنا دلال،چرا چون خانواده بااینکه داره ولی بهم نمیدن  هیج ،جلوگیری هم میکنند.
الان من  برم از خواب و....حرف ب نم،کلا نمیزارن کنکور بدم.
اصلا همه اینا ب کناااااار،چ لزومی داره یکی بیاد اونم تو این سایت دروغ،تناقض بگه؟
باز اینستا بود بخاطر بالا رفتن فالور ....،اینجا چی می سه ب آدم_

----------


## Rafolin403

> _سلام.
> خب،دوستانی که تو انجمن ۳ رقمی منطقه آوردن!حدود ۱۰ ساعت مطالعه روزانه  داشتند!
> از طرفی رتبه ۷ کشوری سال...گفت حداقل ۳،۴ماه باید ۱۳،۱۴ ساعت بخونم!!
> ازاون طرف رتبه ۱ امسال گفت ۶،۷ ساعت!!میخونده....بعد متوجه شدم مشاور رتبه ۱،امسال میشه همون رتبه ۷( که گفته بود ۱۰۰ درصد برای دانشگاه تهران 
> بعد عید باید ۱۳،۱۴ خوند!!
> )بود.حالا ایشون چطور با این مشاور ۶،۷ میخونده برام جای سوال داره!
> از طرفی رتبه ۱،سال ۹۴ طبق شنیده هام!باز الله اعلم،حتی روی کتاب تستاش جلد کارتونی 
> گرفته بود کلا کسی متوجه نشه چی میخونه ،یا تو مدرسه موج منفی میداد ب سایرین
> یا کلاس بیرون میرفت،اینو دیگ خودم مطمئن هستم....یا یادمه از قلم چی پرسید برای ۱۵ ساعت
> ...


واقعا متوجه نمیشم چطور نشستید از شنیده هاتون تحلیل و تجزیه میکنید...؟
که چی بشه؟ فکر میکنید رتبه برتر شدن یجور فرمول خاصِ کشف نشده داره؟ یا که مثلا کار خاصی میکنن؟
10 ساعت مطالعه از نظر هر کس و طبق مطالعه هرکس متفاوته...
من خودم وقتی ۱۰ ساعت میخونم مجبورم بنویسم ۸ و نیم! دلیلشم اینه که مطالعه خالصم قطعا ۱۰ ساعت نبوده و من نمیتونم چون ۱۰ ساعت پای کتاب نشستم حساب کنم منم مثه یه رتبه برتر منم ۱۰ ساعت خوندم
رتبه برتره ۲۰۰۰ هزار تست زده تو همون مدت قطعا با منی که ۲۴۰ تست زدم تو این مدت قطعا تفاوت داریم!!!

پی کشفِ فرمولِ رتبه برتر شدن نباشید به اندازه ی ظرفیتتون بخونید تا وقتی که ظرفیت واقعیتون رو پیدا کنید!


در مورد خواب هم، هرکسی خوابش با دومی فرق داره من اگه ۸ ساعت نخوابم تمام روز کسل میمونم... ولی ابجیم روزانه ۱۳ ساعت میخوابه شاید باورش سخت باشه ولی روزی که این ۱۳ ساعت بشه ۱۲ همینجوری کسل و خمار میمونه!

----------


## Rafolin403

> _
> 
> آخه میگن متناسب هدفم نیست!
> من الان حدودا ۱۰ میخوابم دست  خودم نیست!میشه با قهوه بیدار بمونم ولی میترسم دوام نداشته باشه....چ بدونم.
> میگن یا هدفت فقط پزشکی کن،یا متناسب با هدفت از خودت بگذر!
> منم میگم قبلا پزشکی آورده بودم روزانه!ولی هدفم فقط تهران بود و هست.
> نمیدونم از طرفی میگم میشه من میتونم ولی از طرفی میگم قبلا نتونستم!
> میدونی اعتماد ب نفسم کم شده ،انگار گیر عدد شدم،ب شدتاسترس دارم....انگار اگر ۱۳،۱۴ نشه تهران قبول نمیشم ولی میترسم سرو کنم ۱،۲ماه خوب باشه بعد لازم 
> باشه برم عمل
> از طرفی میگم شاید عادت کردم....همش تو احتمالات دست و پا میزنم...عذاب وجدان گرفتم._


من حس میکنم یه دروغی اینجا هست... غیر ممکنه یکی پزشکی بیاره ولی نره به خاطر تهران
تازه طرف یه بار این ظرفیت رو داشته الان بخواد از کسایی نظرخواهی کنه که حتی شاید نزدیک به این رتبه ی لازمِ قبلی شما هم نشن!!!



راستش یکی بود همش اینجوری بهونه میگرفت که من به خاطر بیماری هام نمیتونم به هیچ جایی برسم تهش ازش پرسیدم چته؟ گفت افسردگی حاد دارم گفتم طبیعیه منم داشتم گفت نارسایی فلان دارم گفتم طبیعه ایشون هم داشت ولی داره درسشو میخونه...

به نظر من یه دروغ محضه نمیگم اینارو نداریدا ولی خودم کسایی رو دیدم با بیماری های چشمی هم با ساعت مطالعه ی بالایی درس خوندن
اصلا درک نمیکنم حرفتونو!!! شما خودتون رتبه ی لازم برای پزشکی رو اوردین بعد دارید میپرسید فلانی با رتبه ی فلان کتاباشو جلد گرفته ینی بقیه هم همینطورن؟؟؟
بعد از ۴ سال ادم میزان اطلاعاتش به صفر صفر هم نمیرسه شما الان حداقل تا ۵۰ درصدِ ریاضی فیزیک رو کاملا حفظ هستید و تواناییشو دارید دلیلشم اینه که سه سال پیوسته(طبق گفته ی خودتون) کنکوری خوندید و کار کردین!! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rafolin403


من حس میکنم یه دروغی اینجا هست... غیر ممکنه یکی پزشکی بیاره ولی نره به خاطر تهران
تازه طرف یه بار این ظرفیت رو داشته الان بخواد از کسایی نظرخواهی کنه که حتی شاید نزدیک به این رتبه ی لازمِ قبلی شما هم نشن!!!



راستش یکی بود همش اینجوری بهونه میگرفت که من به خاطر بیماری هام نمیتونم به هیچ جایی برسم تهش ازش پرسیدم چته؟ گفت افسردگی حاد دارم گفتم طبیعیه منم داشتم گفت نارسایی فلان دارم گفتم طبیعه ایشون هم داشت ولی داره درسشو میخونه...

به نظر من یه دروغ محضه نمیگم اینارو نداریدا ولی خودم کسایی رو دیدم با بیماری های چشمی هم با ساعت مطالعه ی بالایی درس خوندن
اصلا درک نمیکنم حرفتونو!!! شما خودتون رتبه ی لازم برای پزشکی رو اوردین بعد دارید میپرسید فلانی با رتبه ی فلان کتاباشو جلد گرفته ینی بقیه هم همینطورن؟؟؟
بعد از ۴ سال ادم میزان اطلاعاتش به صفر صفر هم نمیرسه شما الان حداقل تا ۵۰ درصدِ ریاضی فیزیک رو کاملا حفظ هستید و تواناییشو دارید دلیلشم اینه که سه سال پیوسته(طبق گفته ی خودتون) کنکوری خوندید و کار کردین!!


خب! اصلا دروغ و غیر ممکن نیست!
منتها اهداف فرق دارند.
ولی اگر شما دوست داری فک کن دروغ هست

خواستم چندتا از بچه هایی که با ۳۰۰ و ۱۱۰،موندن بهت معرفی کنم اسم  و فامیل....
ولی دیدم ارزش نداره نکه شاخ باشم یا بگم وقت ندارم،نه چون عادت ندارم خودم  و حرفم  ب کسی اثبات کنم.

موفق باشید._

----------


## ifmvi

*شما یه بار دیگه مشابه این تاپیک رو زده بودید !*

----------


## Rozalin79

انقد درگیر حاشیه و ساعت مطالعه و منابع و حرف و حدیث مشاورا و رتبه برترا نباشید
الان به جای اینکه خودتون رو انقد درگیر حاشیه کنید و اینکه رتبه برترا روزی چند ساعت درس میخوندن و هی تاپیک بزنید و منتظر نظرات دوستان باشید ، بشینید بدون استرس شروع کنید و بجنگید قطعا به هدفتون میرسید در غیر این صورت بعد کنکور افسوس همین لحظات رو میخورید
تا حالا هزاران نفر با اراده و انگیزه تونستن حقیقت های علمی رو زیر سوال ببرن
دنبال بهونه نباشید برای شکست
هر چیزی رو که از ته قلب بخواید و از جونتون واسش مایه بزارید بهش میرسید البته تاکید میکنم *بدون درگیری با حاشیه ها*
موفق باشید

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rozalin79


انقد درگیر حاشیه و ساعت مطالعه و منابع و حرف و حدیث مشاورا و رتبه برترا نباشید
الان به جای اینکه خودتون رو انقد درگیر حاشیه کنید و اینکه رتبه برترا روزی چند ساعت درس میخوندن و هی تاپیک بزنید و منتظر نظرات دوستان باشید ، بشینید بدون استرس شروع کنید و بجنگید قطعا به هدفتون میرسید در غیر این صورت بعد کنکور افسوس همین لحظات رو میخورید
تا حالا هزاران نفر با اراده و انگیزه تونستن حقیقت های علمی رو زیر سوال ببرن
دنبال بهونه نباشید برای شکست
هر چیزی رو که از ته قلب بخواید و از جونتون واسش مایه بزارید بهش میرسید البته تاکید میکنم بدون درگیری با حاشیه ها
موفق باشید




مرسی ،دوست عزیز 
شاید یکم ب دلیل تغییر نظام...استرس داشتم.
کلا ی مدل شدم!نمیدونم 
امروز ب یکی از برترها روش مطالعه شیمی گفتم ،بعد گفتم ایراد داره بگو....
اونم گفت خوبه موفق میشی
برگشتم استیکر ناراحت فرستادم چرا  راهنمایی نمیکنی؟
در جواب گفت،خُب وقتی روشت عالی هست!من بهت چی بگم؟!
فک کنم از استرس زیاده و گرنه دنبال بهوته نیستم!و یکم میترسم شاید ترس از عود درباره 
چون چن سال قبل هم شروع کردم همون موقع عالی خوندنم ولی یادم شب عاشورا!حالم بد شد
کلا کتابارو از جلوم جمع کردن!!!
البته حالم الان نسبت ب اون سال ها خیلی بهتره!چون ۳ساله درحال استراحتم....
ولی خب ،ی ترس و استرس خاصی دارم.
ممنونم که وقت گذاشتی._

----------


## king of konkur

فقط بخون، منظم بخون، میخوای 10 ساعت بخونی هرروز 10 ساعت بخون، 
میخوای 6 ساعت بخونی هرروز 6 ساعت بخون. سعی کن این نظم رو تو برنامت بذاری...
ساعت مطالعه هرروز بالای 8 ساعت خیلی معقول و خوبه.

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط king of konkur


فقط بخون، منظم بخون، میخوای 10 ساعت بخونی هرروز 10 ساعت بخون، 
میخوای 6 ساعت بخونی هرروز 6 ساعت بخون. سعی کن این نظم رو تو برنامت بذاری...
ساعت مطالعه هرروز بالای 8 ساعت خیلی معقول و خوبه.


دقیقا،مستمر بودن مهمه !
فک کنم از استرس زیاد این تاپیک زدم:/
و اینکه هم تغییر نظام،هم گرفتن لیسانس،از طرفی آزمون استخدام و فینال!باعث شده یکم بترسم و گیج بشم.
از طرفی اینکه گفتن باید یا ۱۳،۱۴ بخونم یا قید تهران بزنم!
یا این حرف که نمیشه هردو رو باهم پیش برد!یا استخدام یا کنکور....
کلا حجم استرس وارد شده بهم زیاده!
از طرفی میگم خب من اولین نفر میشم!که همه رو باهم  پیش میبرم،موفق هم میشم...
از طرفی گاهی یادم میوفته  سنم بالا میر!درسته ها فقط عدد هست،ولی همش بهم میگن داری ب ازدواجت آسیب میزنی!
کلی رزیدنت و متخصص هست الان حسرت ی زندگی مشترک دارن....
کلا گیج شدم!!!
خانوادم همه تحصیل کرده هستند،وقتی فک میکنم میبینم درست میگن من دخترم !
از طرفی قبل کرونا نیرفتم کتاب خونه مخصوص اساتید و رزیدنت سال آخر! اکثرا محپرد بودن!کلی نصیحت کردن اولا ب فکر ازدواج باش که مثل ما نشی:/
دوما کنکور خوب بده و با رتبه کنکورت همون ترم ۱،۲ دانشگاه تهران  اپلای گن_

----------


## Amirsh23

یادمه یبار گفتی میخوای ۱۴۰۳ کنکور بدی. میدونی چرا استرس داری؟ شروع نکرده به فکر تهران و اپلای هستی .اینطوری تا اخر عمر تو ارزوش میمونی

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirsh23


یادمه یبار گفتی میخوای ۱۴۰۳ کنکور بدی. میدونی چرا استرس داری؟ شروع نکرده به فکر تهران و اپلای هستی .اینطوری تا اخر عمر تو ارزوش میمونی


خب!برادر هدفم فقط تهران هست و لاغیر!
قبلا پزشکی روزانه آوردم نرفتم،الانم نظرم عوض نشده،پشیمون هم نیستم که نرفتم.
الانم میگم یا ۱۴۰۳،۱۴۰۴ کنکور میدم!
خب ،اول باید هدف مشخص کرد بعد متناسب با اون رفت جلو؟؟؟!
بدون هدف چطوری پیش برم ؟_

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirsh23


یادمه یبار گفتی میخوای ۱۴۰۳ کنکور بدی. میدونی چرا استرس داری؟ شروع نکرده به فکر تهران و اپلای هستی .اینطوری تا اخر عمر تو ارزوش میمونی


مرسی که وقت گذاشتی و نظر دادی_

----------


## mohammad1381

شما مگه المپیاد ریاضی نبودید،خب دراین صورت لاقل داخل فیزیک و ریاضی مشکلی ندارین،بنشینید چند تا منابع سطح خوب تهیه کنید و با روزانه 8 ساعت همین امسال کنکور بدید،معلوم نیست 3سال دیگه چه اتفاقی میوفته،الانم که دانشگاه غیر حضوریه و میتونید توی خونه درس بخونید

----------


## king of konkur

> _
> 
> دقیقا،مستمر بودن مهمه !
> فک کنم از استرس زیاد این تاپیک زدم:/
> و اینکه هم تغییر نظام،هم گرفتن لیسانس،از طرفی آزمون استخدام و فینال!باعث شده یکم بترسم و گیج بشم.
> از طرفی اینکه گفتن باید یا ۱۳،۱۴ بخونم یا قید تهران بزنم!
> یا این حرف که نمیشه هردو رو باهم پیش برد!یا استخدام یا کنکور....
> کلا حجم استرس وارد شده بهم زیاده!
> از طرفی میگم خب من اولین نفر میشم!که همه رو باهم  پیش میبرم،موفق هم میشم...
> ...


مشخصه استرست خیلی زیاده. نگرانش نباش. جایی نیومدن بگن وحی منزله که 13 ساعت میخونی و تهران قبول میشی پزشکی. ینی اگه 10 ساعت بخونی قبول نمیشی تهران؟ 
مهم چجوری خوندن و مستمر خوندنه.
در مورد سن هم به قول یکی از دوستام : تو این مسیر با من در مورد سن حرف نزن :Yahoo (79): 
مهم اینه به هدفت برسی. حالا ازدواج یکی دو سال اونورترم میشه

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirsh23


یادمه یبار گفتی میخوای ۱۴۰۳ کنکور بدی. میدونی چرا استرس داری؟ شروع نکرده به فکر تهران و اپلای هستی .اینطوری تا اخر عمر تو ارزوش میمونی


الان هم که شرو کردم،تقریبا هرچی میخونم تست هاش عالی میزنم!درسته اوایل ضرب عدد هام یادم رفته بود!بدون اغراق.
کم کم سرعتم بالا میره....با علاقه هم مبخونم وقت درس ب نتیجه و غیره فکر نمیکنم.
ولی همیشه این عدد ۱۳،۱۴ ساعت تو ی گوشه ذهنم هست._

----------


## mohammad1381

یه سوال دارم چون اینجا کسینمیدونه از شما میپرسم:
میشه یه خورده در مورد رشته بیوتکنولوژی پیوسته(زیست فناوری نه)توضیح بدید(مالی نه فقط اینکه چجوریه پولش مهم نیست)؟

----------


## indomitable

*همه ادما که یکی نیستن یکی با ۶ ساعت خواب ردیفه یکی با نه ساعت.
مثلا برادر من با ۴ ساعت شاد و شنگوله من با ۱۰ ساعت خواب برادرمو با خواهر نداشتم اشتب میگیرم.*

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


شما مگه المپیاد ریاضی نبودید،خب دراین صورت لاقل داخل فیزیک و ریاضی مشکلی ندارین،بنشینید چند تا منابع سطح خوب تهیه کنید و با روزانه 8 ساعت همین امسال کنکور بدید،معلوم نیست 3سال دیگه چه اتفاقی میوفته،الانم که دانشگاه غیر حضوریه و میتونید توی خونه درس بخونید


در مورد ریاضی!من فک میکردم ذاتی ریاضی بلدم....ولی ماه قبل که محاسبات شروع کردم ضرب عدهام یدم رفته بود...
فهمیدم هوش چیز مهمی نیست!تلاش و تمرکز مهمه 
البته با مرور ساده همه چی یادم میاد
عمرا خانوادم اجازه نمیدن،کنکور بدم.دلم نمیاد رو حرف مادرم حرف بزنم..._

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط king of konkur


مشخصه استرست خیلی زیاده. نگرانش نباش. جایی نیومدن بگن وحی منزله که 13 ساعت میخونی و تهران قبول میشی پزشکی. ینی اگه 10 ساعت بخونی قبول نمیشی تهران؟ 
مهم چجوری خوندن و مستمر خوندنه.
در مورد سن هم به قول یکی از دوستام : تو این مسیر با من در مورد سن حرف نزن
مهم اینه به هدفت برسی. حالا ازدواج یکی دو سال اونورترم میشه


مرسی که اومدی تاپیک،ممنون ک وقت گذاشتی 
بل حق باشماست کاملا_

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


یه سوال دارم چون اینجا کسینمیدونه از شما میپرسم:
میشه یه خورده در مورد رشته بیوتکنولوژی پیوسته(زیست فناوری نه)توضیح بدید(مالی نه فقط اینکه چجوریه پولش مهم نیست)؟


والا من یبار فک کنم ۹۳ درموردش یکم تحقیق کردم!اینکه تا مدرک دکترا راحتی،ولی خانواده مخالف بودن زیاد ته نرفتم.
و اینکه فک کنم فقط دانشگاه تهران داشت.دقیق یادم نیست._

----------


## Rozalin79

> _
> 
> مرسی ،دوست عزیز 
> شاید یکم ب دلیل تغییر نظام...استرس داشتم.
> کلا ی مدل شدم!نمیدونم 
> امروز ب یکی از برترها روش مطالعه شیمی گفتم ،بعد گفتم ایراد داره بگو....
> اونم گفت خوبه موفق میشی
> برگشتم استیکر ناراحت فرستادم چرا  راهنمایی نمیکنی؟
> در جواب گفت،خُب وقتی روشت عالی هست!من بهت چی بگم؟!
> ...


ترس و استرس شما بیش از حده
از اول با ساعت مطالعه کم شروع کنید یه برنامه منظم داشته باشید
خیلیم استرس و وسواس مطالعاتی نداشته باشید که ساعت مطالعتون پایینه یا روش خوندن فلان درسم اشتباهه یا نه، مهم کیفیت درس خوندن شماست
و پیشنهاد میکنم در کنار مطالعتون برای استرس و نگرانیتون از یک روانشناس هم کمک بگیرید

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

این تاپیک اینقدر سمه که آدم نمیدونه چی بگه:/

----------


## mohammad1381

بینید خواهر به خودتون مربوط ولی از قرار معلوم بعیده 1403 کنکوری باشه،یا اگرم باشه به احتمال 90 درصد آخرین کنکور میشه چون میخوان معدلی کنن.

----------


## _Joseph_

> _
> 
> اصلااااااا متوجه منظورت نمیشم!
> کنایه داره!
> ولی در هر حالت خانواده مخالف کنکور واسترسم هست.
> الان فقط گفتن بعد استخدام می ارن کنکور بدم....
> بنظرت الان من ریتالین بخوام تهیه کنم  ب خانواده محترم میگم یا دلال؟
> مطمئنا دلال،چرا چون خانواده بااینکه داره ولی بهم نمیدن  هیج ،جلوگیری هم میکنند.
> الان من  برم از خواب و....حرف ب نم،کلا نمیزارن کنکور بدم.
> ...


واقعا نمیتونم چیزی بگم و هنگ کردم ولی اگه شرایط تون اونجوری که میگین باشه  تنها کاری که از دست من برمیاد اینه براتون دعا کنم حالتون خوب بشه

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


بینید خواهر به خودتون مربوط ولی از قرار معلوم بعیده 1403 کنکوری باشه،یا اگرم باشه به احتمال 90 درصد آخرین کنکور میشه چون میخوان معدلی کنن.


چی؟
اخیرا چیزی گفتن؟_

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط king of konkur


مشخصه استرست خیلی زیاده. نگرانش نباش. جایی نیومدن بگن وحی منزله که 13 ساعت میخونی و تهران قبول میشی پزشکی. ینی اگه 10 ساعت بخونی قبول نمیشی تهران؟ 
مهم چجوری خوندن و مستمر خوندنه.
در مورد سن هم به قول یکی از دوستام : تو این مسیر با من در مورد سن حرف نزن
مهم اینه به هدفت برسی. حالا ازدواج یکی دو سال اونورترم میشه


میگم!این دوستمون در مورد حذف کنکور میگه!اخیرا چیزی گفتن در اینمورد؟
سال ۹۲ میگفتن قانون تصویب شده آخرین سال کنکور هست...الان ۱۴۰۰ هست.
نمیخوام برم حاشیه ،من کلا ایسنتا نمیر!الانم با گوشی مامانم اومدم سایت....کلا اخبار گوش نمیدم.
لپ تاپم اصلا ب نت وصل نمیکنم!
میدونم بالاخره دانشگاه تهران ی آزمونی میگیره!ولی معدل چیکار کنم؟_

----------


## mohammad1381

> _
> 
> میگم!این دوستمون در مورد حذف کنکور میگه!اخیرا چیزی گفتن در اینمورد؟
> سال ۹۲ میگفتن قانون تصویب شده آخرین سال کنکور هست...الان ۱۴۰۰ هست.
> نمیخوام برم حاشیه ،من کلا ایسنتا نمیر!الانم با گوشی مامانم اومدم سایت....کلا اخبار گوش نمیدم.
> لپ تاپم اصلا ب نت وصل نمیکنم!
> میدونم بالاخره دانشگاه تهران ی آزمونی میگیره!ولی معدل چیکار کنم؟_


مطمئن نیستم ولی همه حالات رو در نظر بگیر،اگر واقعا میخوای شرکت کنی یا امسال یا سال بعد تمومش کن،1403 چهار سال دیگه است،یعنی شما الان 25 سال سنتونه خیلی احتمال کمیه اگر الان کنکور ندید برید اونموقع بدید.
میدونم خیلی رک حرف میزنم،ولی تقاضای دید منطقی دارم،هیچ موقع برای انجام کاری دیر نیست ولی باید همین الان اگه واقعا میخواهید انجامش بدید،باید انجامش بدید،شده بهایش را بپردازید(هر جوری شده خانواده رو راضی کنید یا اینکه تا روز اعلام نتایج چیزی نگید!)

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


مطمئن نیستم ولی همه حالات رو در نظر بگیر،اگر واقعا میخوای شرکت کنی یا امسال یا سال بعد تمومش کن،1403 چهار سال دیگه است،یعنی شما الان 25 سال سنتونه خیلی احتمال کمیه اگر الان کنکور ندید برید اونموقع بدید.
میدونم خیلی رک حرف میزنم،ولی تقاضای دید منطقی دارم،هیچ موقع برای انجام کاری دیر نیست ولی باید همین الان اگه واقعا میخواهید انجامش بدید،باید انجامش بدید،شده بهایش را بپردازید(هر جوری شده خانواده رو راضی کنید یا اینکه تا روز اعلام نتایج چیزی نگید!)


خب،اگر میشد مخفیانه میدادم،ولی......
برادر گرامی ،شاید خندت بگیره ولی مادرم با رضایت خودم تمام زیر جزییات 
بیرون رفتنم میدونه!حوصله رانندگی ندارم چون حساس هست با ی راننده خاص همه جا 
میفرستن منو:/
از وقتی پسرخالم ایست قلبی کرد و فوت شد...مامانم نیم ساعت نیم ساعت زنگ میزنه 
بهم!حتی دانشگاه هم سر کلاس جواب میدادم......
کلا اوضاعی هست_

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


مطمئن نیستم ولی همه حالات رو در نظر بگیر،اگر واقعا میخوای شرکت کنی یا امسال یا سال بعد تمومش کن،1403 چهار سال دیگه است،یعنی شما الان 25 سال سنتونه خیلی احتمال کمیه اگر الان کنکور ندید برید اونموقع بدید.
میدونم خیلی رک حرف میزنم،ولی تقاضای دید منطقی دارم،هیچ موقع برای انجام کاری دیر نیست ولی باید همین الان اگه واقعا میخواهید انجامش بدید،باید انجامش بدید،شده بهایش را بپردازید(هر جوری شده خانواده رو راضی کنید یا اینکه تا روز اعلام نتایج چیزی نگید!)


در کل ممنونم  که ب فکرمی،ولی اینم بگم اوایل کلا کنکور و فرصت مجدد...جرات نداشتم بیان کنم!
بعد سال قبل انقدر همه گفتن دخترت حیف میشه!قبول کرد بعد 
استخدام کنکور بدم.
خدا رو چ دیدی شاید گفت ۱۴۰۱ میشه بدم_

----------

